# 1991 skyline gtst rb20det turbo



## chewed_up_turkey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey i want to swap to a gt28 turbo. i believe that the turbo has to have a t3 exhaust flange and a 5-bolt down pipe flange? and can i use the oridinal wastegate on it? running 18psi how much power should i expect. thanks


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

location of where you live?

this forum doesnt get alot of technically knowledgeable people for the skylines... there are however a few different sites located around the world that have many a knowledgeable peoples... so if you let me know where you are i can direct you to the closest forum that will have people help you out 

as for approx HP on your car, id say prolly around 275hp-300hp but you will also need other supporting mods to have it be reliable...

you cant just slap a turbo on and call it a day


----------

